
We can't keep up with new Technology - rapnie
https://martinhiesboeck.com/2018/02/22/the-singularity-is-already-here/
======
comboy
Flying cars are already here. Because I define them as helicopters.

~~~
rapnie
You are most definitely correct to state this. Thank you.

I changed the title. The central questions at the end of the article are worth
thinking about, IMHO

~~~
comboy
Thanks.

I think it's just that speed of delivering the product started to matter more.
So when somebody says there was a free app already out there before he
finished his product, it just means that somebody else was more efficient.
Just like you can lose customers because competition offers cheaper solution,
you can also lose them by being too slow.

So for me it's just market doing it's thing and doing it right.

Regarding feeling of chaos though, I would say that the most important thing
you can learn - to live with it and embrace it. Our ancestors have learned
doing a single thing well and had been doing them most of their lives. It
doesn't work today. Even if you stay in a single field, either the technology
changes real fast or the field gets deprecated.

Not everybody is able to adjust. That's why we have some real social problems
ahead of us. And quite soon I'm afraid.

